# Etisalat and receiving skype call



## streetspirit

I was wondering if anyone knew if etisalat charge to receive a skype call, or If they actually let the call through?! My husband has a temporary prepaid sim with etisalat and I wanted to try ringing him from my skype account in the UK.


----------



## 4drsupra

to the best of my knowledge as long as he is subscribed to a data plan here in abu-dhabi and has skype already installed in his mobile(I am guessing Iphone, android or blackberry)it should be fine...but if it is not installed then you have an issue...


----------



## fcjb1970

Skype is not allowed (no VOIP is allowed) in the UAE, and VOIP sites are all blocked so you cannot download software from here. What you seem to be describing, calling a Etisalat mobile phone number from your Skype account probably will not work. What the previous poster states, though, is true


----------



## Jynxgirl

I believe the OP is asking for incoming call to their mobile number and not a skype to skype call. Incoming calls can be received by a cell phone in the uae. Incoming calls are free.


----------



## ontheline

For a computer to computer skype call, you need the skype software downloaded already as you can't get it from UAE. Probably the same for skype mobile. 

Blackberry BBM works very well in the UAE...









streetspirit said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew if etisalat charge to receive a skype call, or If they actually let the call through?! My husband has a temporary prepaid sim with etisalat and I wanted to try ringing him from my skype account in the UK.


----------



## cushbonez

Should work, would charge you for data but ya, As far as not allowing you, you'd have to have the program installed on his phone somehow, VPN setup or something as all VoIP websites. Are blocked.


----------



## neolife

I believe that they cannot block every SIP company, to do that would be very hard for them, a lot of work to block every new company. Don't know if I can discuss the methods how to unblock some of the websites on the forum, so will not be writing about it, but if someone needs help write to me with the private messages and I will try to explain.


----------



## Warold

Just get a VPN if you want to use Skype in UAE.... simple and easy to use.


----------



## newguyintown

neolife said:


> I believe that they cannot block every SIP company, to do that would be very hard for them, a lot of work to block every new company. Don't know if I can discuss the methods how to unblock some of the websites on the forum, so will not be writing about it, but if someone needs help write to me with the private messages and I will try to explain.


True that, they can't and haven't been able to block every SIP company


----------

